# HELP!! RED POOP!



## Emfa Mouse

When I was cleaning out my mouse cage today I noticed that both of them were pooping red. When I was holding one it pooped on my hand. I looked closer and saw that part of the poop was like a clear jelly. Any ideas??


----------



## Stina

What have they eaten recently?...anything with red coloring?....


----------



## tinyhartmouseries

I know that clear jelly indicates digestive intolerance. It scared me at first too, many years ago, but it does mean they need a diet change.


----------



## Stina

It doesn't always mean that, it can also just be a sign of stress or can happen with new mothers.


----------



## MoonfallTheFox

My mice have the jelly stuff some of the time...they eat Harlan Teklad.


----------



## moustress

Nice dry little oobies from all mine, almost without question. No sugar hardly at all in the diet.


----------



## MoonfallTheFox

So now I have a question- are the little jellies a problem, and what can I do to help?

Mine don't get sugar. They get HT 2014, rolled oats and crickets as treats and the occasional piece of high quality (meat the first ingredient, I feed it to my bird) dog food. From what I can tell this is a pretty ideal diet. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## Emfa Mouse

OK then, it was when I was cleaning them out so they were probably stressed, and I feed them an all natural feed, rolled oats, maize, carrots, split peas, black sunflower seeds etc.


----------



## Stina

I wouldn't worry about the "jelly" ....if they'd had carrots recently, that's probably the reason for the colored poo.


----------

